# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Любимый вид спорта

## Asteriks

*У Вас есть любимый вид спорта? Вы им занимаетесь или смотрите по телевизору?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Плавание, с детства занимаюсь. Ещё бег люблю

----------


## Femida

Смотрю по тв фигурное катание)

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

раньше занималась бальными танцами,очень нравилось,но не сложилось.Плавание одно время увлекалась,дзюдо немного)))
люблю баскетбол.Сейчас ничем так не занимаюсь,но по телеку смотрю фигурное катание или баскетбол иногда,оч. редко))

----------


## fIzdrin

футбол с 3 класса,но сейчас уже не играю.

----------


## Marusja

Лыжи и все что с ними связано, в школе занималасб серьезно, а теперь так...покататься

----------


## BIGm[]n

ЛИТОРБОЛ , БАБСКЛЕЙ, СТРЕЛЬБА СИГАРЕТ( последни не очень перспективны)))

----------


## Пацаваца

Занимался футболом 5 лет,потом бросил,о чём сейчас очень сожалею

----------


## Akasey

Лёгка атл*Ё*тика, бег на короткое дистанции. Теперь как и все только по телику, или на работе бегаю...

----------


## Asteriks

Когда была школьницей меня на соревнования по лыжам гоняли. А мне так не нравилось! Находила причины, обманывала, как могла, чтобы не участвовать. Горло заматывала ватой с бинтом и вперёд!
Тяжёлую атлетику смотрю иногда. И фигурное катание. Но очень редко.

----------


## Irina

Смотрю фигурное катание и гимнастику. Сейчас занимаюсь фитнесом по настроению.

----------


## vova230

Да, занимаюсь спортом каждый день. Спортивная ходьба на работу и обратно. За весь день бывает так назанимаешься, что дома уже дополнительной тренировки не требуется.

----------


## Akasey

> Спортивная ходьба на работу и обратно.


 у нас с тобой похожие нагрузки. Ты на каких дистанциях специализируешся? 




> За весь день бывает так назанимаешься, что дома уже дополнительной тренировки не требуется.


 что понимаеш под дополнительной тренировкой?

----------


## vova230

Мне не далеко, минут пять ходьбы. Правда на работе почти весь день на ногах.
А доп тренировка это вроде как рекомендуют наши медики: зарядка, утренние и вечерние пробежки, занятие на тренажерах.
Я бы этим советчикам вилы в руки и навоз грузить с утра до вечера.. Вот тогда и поглядели бы как они будут на тренажерах крутиться, умники.

----------


## Akasey

> Мне не далеко, минут пять ходьбы.


 эх, разные категории, мне полчаса.

----------


## Patron

Футбол, Футбол, и ещё раз Футбол !

----------


## Роман

Я больше единоборства люблю... Спортивные - и не очень  А, вообще, считаю, что настоящий мужчина должен уметь защитить себя и своих близких.

----------

